# DIY Hunting Stand Help



## Bigreno (Nov 1, 2005)

...Moved.

I am about two build 2 hunting stands (tripods). I would like to build them between 10' and 15' high. I have drawn up some plans of my own design, but would like to see a few others before I begin. Does anyone out there have any plans I could look at or know where I can get more ideas before I begin?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just search the web. I was planniing on building some ladder stands and they turned out great, but after the first one was done, I ended up nickel and diming myself to death and figured I could have bought them on sale somewhere at the same price with no time invested. Do a search for hunting stand plans on the internet.
Oh yea, my stand I built is definately not as easy to move as the ones I will buy from now on!!!!  :lost:


----------

